# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  H4 Treated pine posts - in ground

## Strungout

Hi, 
I am about to get this carport built and they are going to use *h4*  150 x 150 Treated pine posts set into the ground. 
Is the H4 OK inground (The company says it is and they do it all the time  but   :Confused: ??????) 
Thanks 
Greg

----------


## mijati

H4 is treated for inground. Same as Sleepers, Round pine logs etc...
So not a problem...
Good luck with it...

----------


## TermiMonster

:Iagree:

----------


## Gooner

Yep. H4 for in ground is fine as long as it is not submerged in water which it obviously should not be. Fence posts are usually H4 and are underground, so H4 is fine for this application.

----------


## Strungout

Thanks Guys for the replies.

----------


## ringtail

I'd be putting them in stirrups. Dont care what anyone says, timber in the ground will eventually rot, get eaten or both. For the extra little bit on concrete and the stirrups VS piece of mind in the long term, thats what I'd do. Although If you are selling the house within 6 years it wont be your problem.

----------


## dukekamaya

The H4 side of things is fine, I'd be more concerned about the structual grade of the timber (or lack there-of) - 150 x 150 H4 is a WAT (Wet After Treatment) sawn non-structual grade landscaping post

----------


## billyj_86

im guessing from the fact they want to put the posts straight in the ground that this is a free standing carport. h4 posts are fine in ground. but if you want a stained/oiled finish id be using cypress posts insted

----------


## dukekamaya

Provided they are F8 structually graded, yes they would be ok though cypress isn't commonly used in NSW like it is in Vic.

----------

